
SCO Loses - pg
http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=20070810165237718
======
ivankirigin
Right now, SCO has lost ~70% of their value
[http://finance.google.com/finance?client=ob&q=SCOX](http://finance.google.com/finance?client=ob&q=SCOX)

------
ivankirigin
Finally.

